# Powerline adapters and wireless routers



## Unbranded Cow (Apr 2, 2011)

I have a Cable Modem running to a Linksys Powerline AV 4-port networking adapter's first port. The second port runs to my home PC running Vista. The Powerline runs to a second Linksys adapter but with only one port. That port runs to a Linksys WRT54G wireless router internet port. From the router I have my xbox 360 plugged port one, with a second cord for when I want to have a wired connection for my laptop. otherwise I use the wireless for my laptop and phone. everything one the second end of the powerline can't detect the PC and Internet. Can anyone help me? 
Sorry if this is in the wrong section. Since I don't know the leading cause I don't know exactly where this should go. I believe the problem is with my router. 
Right now I'm skipping the router and plugging the second powerline adapter straight to the laptop to determine if the problem is with the router or the powerline adapters. 
Any help would be great. Thanks. 
-Nick M.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

you need the power line after the router
from what you have described, you have a switch before the router - which is not going to work correctly 

why have you configured this way - is it because the modem and router are a distance away 

try this 
I'm also assuming the modem , is not a router 

lets sort some things out 

if you connect a PC direct to the modem - post and ipconfig /all lets see if its a router or modem - post back the make and model also 

then you should be able to connect the modem to the router internet connection socket and then you can plug the power line into the router and to whereever else you need in the property 

if the modem is infact a router then we need to setup as connecting two routers 


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Connecting two (or more) SOHO broadband routers together

* Connecting two (or more) SOHO broadband routers together *
From a JohnWill post

*Note:* _The "primary" router can be an actual router, a software gateway like Microsoft Internet Connection Sharing, or a server connection that has the capability to supply more than one IP address using DHCP server capability. No changes are made to the primary "router" configuration._

Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.

_*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*_

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).

For reference, here's a link to a Typical example config using a Netgear router

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------

